

Come Live in Hacklantis the Startup House - adamfsh

Hey Guys! Hacklantis is a startup house in Silicon Valley and we are moving to a bigger place this week. We are welcoming new people who are building something cool.<p>Come join our talented, open-minded, motivated group of people who decided to live together. Lower your costs of living, get support, get feedback &amp; access talent. We are already living the dream, if you are on your way to change the world this is the place to be in 2014.<p>We hosted numerous startups, including some from Y-Combinator. We had some awesome people from Google, Facebook, Linkedin, Amazon, NASA etc. We already have 65 positive reviews and more than 145 reservations in 5 months on Airbnb.<p>We are moving to a new place and the rent is $1000&#x2F;month&#x2F;person or equivalent offer.<p>Interested? Have questions? Say hi on mail@adamhalasz.com (the airbnb listings are for the old house and they are not available anymore)<p>- Website: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;hacklantis.com&#x2F;<p>- Airbnb profile: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.airbnb.com&#x2F;users&#x2F;show&#x2F;2935959<p>- Facebook Page: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.facebook.com&#x2F;pages&#x2F;Hacklantis&#x2F;689041981114846<p>- Facebook Group: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.facebook.com&#x2F;groups&#x2F;thehackerhouse&#x2F;
======
adamfsh
Thanks very much olubuski! Yes Palo Alto our Mountain View would be the best
because of the great focused community and everything is close. We are open to
other places too as we are still looking for it.

For example Lost Altos Hills has some places with stunning view. San Francisco
has more office style buildings that is suitable for both living and working
which is really good for hackers.

If you need some pictures about the potential houses just shoot me an email on
mail@adamhalasz.com

------
josephschmoe
Why do these things only seem to exist in the Bay Area?

It seems like if there were a network of hacker houses across the country, you
could have a much better scenario with: 1\. Dirt cheap rent 2\. Easily travel
without losing resources/connections. Know someone when you travel somewhere
new within the network.

Just saying one of these in San Diego or Honolulu I think would do very well.

------
25_to_life
Great group running this place. Met lots of good, smart ppl through them.
Looking forward to the new house!

------
olubuski
Awesome hackerhouse. palo alto or mountain view would be a great location

------
domrdy
Website down?

